# Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem



## Yo123 (8. September 2009)

*Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Hey leute, erstmal sorry wenn das im falscen subforum is.
Also ich hab n Problem mit meinem Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pa 3515, der wird einfach viel zu heiß und crasht(geht einfach aus).
Allein im Normalbetrieb (Windows XP,Firefox,MSN,Icq) laut speedfan: HD0: 53°C Temp 1: 64°C Temp2: 66°C Core: 72°C.
Der Laptop läuft mit Windows XP Media Center Sp3 , einem AMD Athlon X2 64 QL 62 2GHz, 3 GB RAM von denen 256 auf die Grafikkarte laufen, einer ATI Radeon HD 3400, und ja.Normalerweise wär es Windows Vista.Nun was kann ich machen damit er weniger heiß wird?Es ist echt nervig, er stürzt beim Standartbetrieb ab und beim Spielen erst recht (meistens Silkroad Online).Mehr als 25€ hab ich dafür nicht zur Verfügung und obs am Betriebssystem liegt weiß ich nicht, da Vista am anfang.
Hoffe ihr habt Ratschläge was ich tuen kann, da ich den laptop fleißig  nutzen will, auch zum spielen.
Lg,

Yo123


----------



## MUBBLE (9. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Tach,

Ist die Garantie schon um ? 
Wenn Nein:  Schick ihn ein, sag er geht dauernt aus !!!
Wenn JA:    Schraub ihn auf und entferne den Staub der sich in der <2 jahren natürlich mehr als angesammelt hat.

Dann könntest du mal im Bios schaun ob man die lüfter noch höher einstellen kann. Nachteil wird natürlich lauter.
Kann auch mit der software Speedfan funktionieren (leider bei laptop meistens nicht).

Mfg MUBBLE

edit: wie sieht es mit den Grafiktemp aus ? abzulesen mit HWonitor: http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Yo123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

der gute is ein jahr alt.
bei nur firefox,msn,icq:
nach 30min 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kpob garantie drauf is weil nachm crash vista nich mehr booten wollte, un ich keine rec disc hatte,xp drauf hatte.


----------



## Lexx (9. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

haben laptops nicht generell ein hitzeproblem..  ?

steht er auch schön brav auf einer FESTEN und GERADEN UNTERLAGE.. ?
viele (grad mädels) machen den fehler und stellen sich den laptop auf die bett/liege-decke 
oder gar auf einen polster und vergessen dabei, daß sie die ansaugöffnungen zupolstern.

vielleicht ist er auch einfach nur innen verstaubt.. ?


----------



## Yo123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

bin kein mädchen
naja ich hab ihn auch im bett aber mit ner eigenen belüftung. hab mir zwei alte geheäuse seiten genommen die auf laptopgröße gesägt, abgeschliffen, und mit metal stücken auf distanz zusammen geschweift. innendrin hab ich alte gehäuselüfter plaziert die über 2 usb slots betrieben werden, um das ganze hinunter zu kühlen.
sonderlich helfen tut das aber nich...


----------



## Hombracho (10. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

AMD CPUs werden leider immer ziemlich heiß. Waren die Werte früher anders? Sonst würd ich einfach sagen, du müsstest mal den internen Lüfter vom Staub befreien. Die sind bei Laptops recht klein und setzen sich also auch schnell zu (vor allem bei AMD, da sie hier noch mehr kühlen müssen)


----------



## Yo123 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

früher hat man sich beim tippen nich die finger verbrannt und gecrasht is da auch nix...
weiß halt net ob noch garantie drauf is wegen xp mod. wenn nicht dann kriegt das ding n neues kühlsystem von dr yo


----------



## Chicago (11. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Hi,

warum sollte die Grantie erlöschen, bloß weil man anderes BS inst. hat?
Dann müßte die mit jeder ander Software ja genauso erlöschen, also deswegen brauchst Du dir keinen Kopf machen.

gruß Chicago


----------



## MUBBLE (12. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Bei ihn ist es eine bios XP Mod.  da diese OEM laptops kein anderes BS zulassen und das is im bios gespeichert.

denke zumindest das er das meinte, weil da is mir auch unklar wie es mit der garantie aussieht.


----------



## Chicago (12. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*



MUBBLE schrieb:


> Bei ihn ist es eine bios XP Mod.  da diese OEM laptops kein anderes BS zulassen und das is im bios gespeichert.
> 
> denke zumindest das er das meinte, weil da is mir auch unklar wie es mit der garantie aussieht.



Hi,

das ist mir neu, ich weiß das OEM-BS sich nicht auf andere PC´s inst. lassen da das OEM-BIOS fehlt. Aber anders rum, davon hab ich noch nie was von gehört.
Aber ich lass mich gern besseren Belehren.

gruß Chicago


----------



## GoZoU (12. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Das höre ich auch zum ersten Mal. Ich hab inzwischen drei OS auf meinem Laptop gehabt und bisher hat noch keines den dienst verweigert . Ich denke eher, der TE hat Vista runtergeschmissen und XP installiert...aber das wird er sicher morgen klären.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Yo123 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

vista hat nich richtig funktioniert
runtergehaun
bos ide legacy mode
xp drauf
ende.
^^


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Als ich meinen Laptop nach Ablauf der Garantiefrist mal geöffnet habe, war alles dermaßen verstaubt, ich hatte kaum freie Sicht auf die Hardware.
Obwohl ich denke, dass es da von Laptop zu Laptop auch Unterschiede geben kann, wie in einem normalen PC eben.


----------



## Yo123 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

jetz wär erstmal interessant ob garantie drauf is


----------



## ruf!o (16. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Sollte noch Garantie vorhanden sein solltest du ihn definitiv einschicken. Könntest auch zuerst mal beim Händler nachfragen (die schicken den dann meist aber auch nur zum Hersteller)

Bei meinem Laptop war es so:
Nach über 2 Jahren hatte ich mit meinem Toshiba Laptop auch große Temp probleme. Beim zocken ging die Mühle einfach aus weil sie so heiß wurde. Da die Garantie schon abgelaufen war, und ich in einem CT Artikel etwas von Service-Handbüchern gelesen hatte, besorgte ich mir im internet ein sog. Service-Handbuch welches in der Regel nur den Service Technikern zur verfügung gestellt wird. Dort wurde recht detailliert beschrieben wie man das Gerät in seine Einzelteile zerlegen kann. (Die PDF datei mit dem Handbuch hat ~5$ gekostet, für manche geräte gibts das aber auch kostenlos) Was ich nach dem auseinanderbauen fand war erstaunlich. Eine ziemliche dicke verfilzte Staubschicht blockierte die Kühlrippen der CPU Heatpipe so das der Lüfter eigentlich gar nix mehr gebracht hat. Nach dem entfernen dieser Staubschicht und erneuerung der WLP läuft der Laptop nun wieder einwandfrei. Ich habe den Laptop in den 2 Jahren nie einfach auf dem Bett oder der Couch stehen gehabt sondern immer nur auf glatten Untergründen (Holz/Metall/Glas). Der Dreck sammelt sich also bei vielen Laptops so oder so.

Hier noch der Link zu dem Artikel über Service Manuals : KLICK


----------



## Yo123 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

un was is mit garantie?


----------



## Yo123 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

sry für doppelpost, aber besteht die möglichkeit ein andres laptop gehäuse zu kaufen, wo eine höhere und eventuell leisere kühleffizienz besteht , und da dann den inhalt von diesem amilo pa 3515 einzubauen?
beim betrachten der unterseite ist mir nämlich aufgefallen das der kühler nur zu ca 1/5 frei ist, und der rest mit plastik überdacht ist, ohne jegliche öffnungen.
auch ansonsten mangelt es luftzufuhrmöglichkeiten, und fujitsu siemens weigert sich jeglichen support zu leisten, also liegt es wohl an mir was zu ändern.
bitte haltet euch im rahmen für das was sich ein 16jähriger Q11 gymnasiast leisten kann (ca 25€ im monat)

lg,

Yo123


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

hmm schonmal n notebook kühler benutzt? wenn das ding die wärme unten abführt...bei dem von meiner mutter hats viel gebracht - das tuts aber net bei jedem..


----------



## Intelfan (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Wäre auch für diese Notebookkühler. NAch einem JAhr unter wechselnden Umgebungsverhältnissen kann sich SEHR viel Staub im NB ansammeln. HAbe meinen jetzt ca 2 Monate und beim öffnen bin ich fast umgefallen... .Wenn noch Garantie voehanden -> einschicken. Nur durch die Installation eines anderen BS verlierst du im Normalfall nicht deine Garantie!

MFG Intelfan


----------



## Yo123 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

hab bei fuji angerufen.
garantieverlust da betriebssystem gewechselt.
ja hatte laptop kühler, 3 stück,aber keiner hat was gebracht.
die unterseite vom laptop sieht so aus:
man sieht das das ding keine möglichkeit hat gut luft anzusaugen.


----------



## Yo123 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Laptop hat ein starkes kühlproblem*

Also, hab den lieben freund mal geöffnet.
Ob der Kühler staubig is lässt sich nich sagen, da das ding so verschweißt ist, dass man nicht an ihn rankommt. Außerdem liegen nur ca 20% des lüfters frei zur luftansaugung.die heatpipe zur cpu ist mit 4 mm auch nicht sonderlich breit. GPU wird überhaupt nicht gekühlt. RAM ist so heiß geworden, das sogar das angeklebte papier geschmort hat (ich wollts selbst nich glauben oO).
Spuren der eigenöffnung sollten keine vorhanden sein, hab ziemlich aufgepasst... auch  bei den schrauben, kein kratzer, so vorsichtig war ich noch nie^^
jedenfals ist das das lumpigste kühlsystem was ich je gesehen hab. von kühlung verstehen die fujitsu leute echt nix.


----------

